# Have you been speeding?



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I been a baaaaaaaaad boy.

The thing is some of the speeding limits that the app sees does not line up with the road signs. So I wonder how much actual speeding is lag or wrong limits with the gps?

They also break down where you were speeding but they don't tell you how fast you were going.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Screw them i get their stupid messages all the time an ignore them. Its none of their business if I drive 10 under or over the limit. Im so sick of our nanny culture.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

We don't have this in Georgia.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> We don't have this in Georgia.


No one speeds there because of the laid back southern lifestyle.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> ....but they don't tell you how fast you were going.


Because that would be considered evidence and can be used in court.

With an error rate of + or - 5 mph and by being a bit ambiguous "have you been speeding?" Casts a smidgen of doubt so it's not admissable. 

I can tell you I suspect this though, if your speeding all the time on a particular freeway on a long trip, the system will give you a timeout on trips using that freeway. Then it will give you one and see if you behave, then give you more if you behaved.

So to avoid some long trips, just speed on the freeways. 😄


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

So, if you are in an accident expect Uber to throw you under the bus.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yesterday stats popped up on the dashboard. It seems I'm doing a consistent 11% speeding on my trips. I'm going to do a little experimente today and see what's really going on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I been a baaaaaaaaad boy.
> 
> The thing is some of the speeding limits that the app sees does not line up with the road signs. So I wonder how much actual speeding is lag or wrong limits with the gps?
> 
> ...


Exactly. I remember it said I was speeding, when I was under the speed limit. For a technology company, they sure can’t figure out technology.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yesterday stats popped up on the dashboard. It seems I'm doing a consistent 11% speeding on my trips. I'm going to do a little experimente today and see what's really going on.


Make sure to speed next to a cop, too. And if you could speed staying under 9 mph over the speed limit on the expressway, that would be great. I heard many cops say that on the freeway, they won’t get ya unless you’re over 9. Please let me know your findings.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

How do you find this? Is this on the app or the website? I can't find it on either. Maybe only your market shows it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How do you find this? Is this on the app or the website? I can't find it on either. Maybe only your market shows it.





Heisenburger said:


> We don't have this in Georgia.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> How do you find this? Is this on the app or the website? I can't find it on either. Maybe only your market shows it.


It was in my mailbox. Lol

Still trying to figure out where it is in app or web version.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Have you been speeding?


Only while driving


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure what's going on, but a quick check with somebody else they didn't get it in this Market.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

They send it too us OP's here in PHX thru the same portal we get our tip an help messages. I open it too clear it an move on. Nothing too see here Rohit


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> They send it too us OP's here in PHX thru the same portal we get our tip an help messages. I open it too clear it an move on. Nothing too see here Rohit


So its basically a nasty gram? 

Great....lol


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Woodys pax feel like…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Late night, empty roads, I'm always pushing it a little. Fortunately we haven't gotten that in this area. I turn the speed limit setting off in the app and I don't seem to get the messages anymore. It is really annoying though that every time they log me off for not taking 3 pings in a row (if I can't log off and back on quickly enough after 2) the speed limit warning is turned on again.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

They do not pay me enough to drive under the speed limit. 
20% over when I safely can.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Make sure to speed next to a cop, too. And if you could speed staying under 9 mph over the speed limit on the expressway, that would be great. I heard many cops say that on the freeway, they won’t get ya unless you’re over 9. Please let me know your findings.


I heard 20% over by an Ohio state patrol. In the Chicago area, on the expressways, the average speed is 70 mph in a 55 mph zone, 80 mph in the left lane. I keep a faster car ahead of me at all times.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> I heard 20% over by an Ohio state patrol. In the Chicago area, on the expressways, the average speed is 70 mph in a 55 mph zone, 80 mph in the left lane. I keep a faster car ahead of me at all times.


Interesting the difference in areas and states. The cops I heard that from are in WI. Anytime I drove in Chicago, I had to do 80 in the 55 zone on 294/94 or I’d get run over. Once I got close to the WI border, I’d slow down since the cops were waiting to get all the speeders.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> So, if you are in an accident expect Uber to throw you under the bus.


ALWAYS have your own ride-share insurance coverage. Do not depend on Uber’s or Lyft’s.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Only while driving


I gave a late and last ride of about 35 minutes to someone a few months ago (about 1:30am) and I was going probably 3 miles under the speed limit of 65mph, at times.

I thought the very quiet intoxicated gal in back had fallen asleep. When I stopped at her place to end the ride, she steps out, and before slamming the door shut, she hatefully says: “it should be illegal to drive as slow as you do!”

Gee. I wish I’d thought to shout out: it’s illegal to go faster!! (What a nut job. I wasn’t expecting that)


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm always driving 5-10 over, glad this metric doesn't show up in my app it'd show like 80-90% speeding


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I dont give a damn if gryft or gubet are monitoring my vehicle. Here in our market freeway speed is 80-85 an surface streets are 5 too 10 over posted. Its required too make decent revenue with these greedy bastards.

On a seperate note I had a boo boo at midnight earlier today. I backed my car into someone behind me on a surface street. The couple I was transporting needed too reach a train station so I tried too pull a dumb move. I hopped out an me an the dude smoothed it over. He had zero damage an my bumper had a softball sized dent. He said it was all good an allowed me too leave with no further info exchanged. My pax apologized too me too which I told her they did nothing wrong an it was all on me. I got them dropped off. Went down the road an popped out my dent an still finished my 3 ride streak. You gotta soldier thru too make this gig work. Oh an it helps that God watches over me even when I dont deserve it


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Well at least my average is one out of 15 now


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

They are complete morons for even voluntarily tracking this data. Every time one of their drivers is in an accident now a lawyer is going to subpoena that information.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

thepukeguy said:


> They are complete morons for even voluntarily tracking this data. Every time one of their drivers is in an accident now a lawyer is going to subpoena that information.


Right! You would think they would be smart enough to figure this out but nope, I can see it now: And how many times did your system indicate that the driver was speeding before they got into that accident? ...


----------

